# constitution day



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

Is constitution day a day which people have off from work and school or not? I know the 8th December is, just don't know if the 6th is.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

crc said:


> Is constitution day a day which people have off from work and school or not? I know the 8th December is, just don't know if the 6th is.


Yes. The 6th and the 8th of December are National holidays and are always non working. The good thing is that when they fall, as they do this year, with a week day in the middle, you might get the day in between off as well, but it's not a national holiday. It's up to each individual institution.
Here's a list of the national holidays which are 12 and each town or municipio decides 2 more days I think it is to make a total of 14 DAYS holiday a year.
¡¡VIVA ESPAÑA!!
 Calendario Laboral 2010 España - Dias Festivos España 2010 Foro Industrial


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

As pesky says , it's a monday & wednesday this year so the tuesday is guaranteed to be taken as well. The best one is when they fall on tuesday & thursday as they will take the monday & the friday for two long weekends & there's no point going in for wednesday only is there ? So now you've got a complete week . I commented a few years back when this happened that we had two 'puentes' ( bridges ) & got the reply , "No, no son puentes es un viaducto ! " :lol: :lol: :lol: :clap2:


----------

